# System Hangs



## ScapePuppy (May 9, 2016)

Hi.

This is an issue i've been having for upwards of 2-3 months now and the most frustrating i've ever ran into.

System Specs

Processor
AMD Athlon(tm) X4 860K Quad Core Processor

Video Card
AMD Radeon R7 200 Series

RAM
16 GB

Operating System
Windows 10 Home (Previously used Windows 7)

The Issue

PC Randomly Freezes/Hangs, until I reboot the machine. Tried everything other than totally re-installing Windows 7 (the os I first installed on the computer). This would be a last resort because of the sheer amount of things I have on the computer, way too many things to transfer over to a memory stick.

Only Happens while playing Games such as League of Legends, Diablo, Hearthstone, etc.

What i've tried to do to resolve it


Switched the ram slots on the motherboard.
Totally cleaned out all dust from the system.
Re-installed graphics card + motherboard drivers.
Upgraded to Windows 10 as I thought it may be an issue with Windows 7.
Ran Windows Defender + MalwareBytes + Adwcleaner scans.
Changed Power Options to balanced + 'power state management' to off.
Updated all drivers (Updates were available for Ethernet/LAN port + audio driver)

Any help at all would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Alex.

Edit: This was the most appropriate place I could find for this thread. Sorry if it's in the wrong section, let me know and i'll move it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
2. Send a paste of the results of this please
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe
run the system info utility - when the window opens the information in the window should already be highlighted
right click it and click copy
paste to reply
3. Include the make and full model of the computer if branded
4. Include exact details of the graphics card please rather than the reported
AMD Radeon R7 200 Series
5. Too late now and I think we will solve it but


> Upgraded to Windows 10 as I thought it may be an issue with Windows 7.


not he best idea, the correct way forward was troubleshooting the issue on 7
6. Finally when you reply please type in the box that appears when you return to your topic, not by clicking reply on this post, as that will quote back to me all I have posted


----------



## ScapePuppy (May 9, 2016)

Hi, sorry for the late reply

I also upgraded my graphics card yesterday, still experiencing the same issue.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) X4 860K Quad Core Processor, AMD64 Family 21 Model 48 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 16328 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953317 MB, Free - 875578 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., F2A68HM-HD2
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Also, as I thought it may have been an issue with heat, I got SpeedFan, here's what my temperatures are like normally: (Temp2 seems to be an incorrect reading/issue with speedfan so can't get that one :/)










Things i've done since the last post:

Reset the BIOS
Cleared CMOS
Air dusted the PC again
Disabled Superfetch/Prefetch to lower CPU usage as much as possible
Installed Razer Game Booster, I keep that running now
Installed a new Graphics Card

This is making me think that the only two possibilities left for the problem could be an issue with the motherboard and/or PSU.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The -128 is indicative only of the fact there is no sensor reading so the default is entered

Are ANY third party maintenance tools/utilities of any description in use on the system

I think we will start with a clean boot and see if the same problem still occurs


From Start, search for msconfig.
Select System Configuration from the search results.










On the Services tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click to select the Hide all Microsoft services check box, and then tap or click Disable all.










On the Startup tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click Open Task Manager.










On the Startup tab in Task Manager, for each startup item, select the item and then click Disable.










Close Task Manager.
On the Startup tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click OK, and then restart the computer.


----------



## ScapePuppy (May 9, 2016)

Alright, i'll give it a go. I'll report back if the system hangs again.

Thanks for all the help 

Also, I use a lot of 3rd party programs, the main ones being:

IObit Advanced Systemcare
Ccleaner
MalwareBytes
Razer Game Booster
IObit Driver Booster 3
Dropbox
Skype


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please note I will be signing off in about 20 minutes I am in the UK
Post results of clean boot please and the details of any third party tools
I will reply approx. 1800 UK time
IF CLEAN BOOT is no different follow this procedure

From Start, search for msconfig. (In Windows 10, use the Search box from the Start menu. In Windows 8 or 8.1, wipe in from the right edge of the screen, and then tap *Search*. Or, if you are using a mouse, point to the lower-right corner of the screen, and then click *Search*.)
Select msconfig or System Configuration from the search results.
On the *General* tab, tap or click the *Normal Startup* option.
Tap or click the Services tab, clear the check box beside Hide all Microsoft services, and then tap or click Enable all.
ap or click the Startup tab, and then tap or click Open Task Manager.
In task manager, enable all of your startup programs, and then tap or click OK.
When you are prompted to restart the computer, tap or click *Restart*.
IF Clean boot does not have the problem, then re-enable three non-Microsoft services at a time and test
and separately three start items or as required depending on how many you have checked to troubleshoot the issue.


----------



## ScapePuppy (May 9, 2016)

I currently have Selective Startup ticked with these settings:










Might this be the issue as you said ensure it's on Normal Startup.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Your culprit is IOBit
and or CCleaner
my best advice is to uninstall IOBit and test
CCleaner on 10 in default mode is sooner or later going to cause problems
CCleaner registry cleaner is a receipe - for disaster - sooner or later

It is important to note that I do not base that opinion on these particular programs, but all such tools - they have and always will be a danger to the smooth operation of windows
That is truer on 10 than on any previous OS, for reasons that I will explain if you wish, but in basic detail it is the way Windows 10 is setup to operate.
I am very surprised you have not had problems with Windows Store apps and updates.


----------



## ScapePuppy (May 9, 2016)

Alright, i'll disable just those for now and if it continues to happen, i'll go through them all and troubleshoot like you said.

I don't really use any windows apps, so I can't really say i've had an issue with them.

Couldn't have asked for any more detailed support from anyone, thanks so much for your time and have a wonderful night


----------



## ScapePuppy (May 9, 2016)

Still occuring with all startup + services disabled. Had SpeedFan running alongside the game window, here are the temps when it hung:

GPU 59c
Temp1 52c
Temp2 n/a
Temp 3 77c
HD0 40c
Core 64c

Also totally removed all IObit software + Ccleaner.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

what power supply are u using?


----------



## ScapePuppy (May 9, 2016)

ATX Switching Power Supply (ATX-500B) 500watt

I've been tempted to upgrade to a corsair, i'm just not sure if they'd have enough cables leading from the PSU to ensure everything has power.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

what brand is it


----------



## ScapePuppy (May 9, 2016)

It might be OEM, not positive though, couldn't find anything to do with the brand when I opened the case, I bought the PC pre-built from Fierce PC.

Here's a picture of it:


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

ScapePuppy said:


> I've been tempted to upgrade to a corsair, i'm just not sure if they'd have enough cables leading from the PSU to ensure everything has powe


that looks like a cheap crappy power supply.......... i would get the corsair psu asap and there is a good chance your prob's will clear up 
a good quality corsair will have ALL the cables necessary for any computer build
here is a good one for $80 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139143 
might be abit overkill for your system but good for future upgrade and/or future new build


----------



## ScapePuppy (May 9, 2016)

Alright thanks for the advice, as I said before I have been planning to upgrade, was just a little worried.

Ordered the one I was planning to on Amazon, will come on the 14th, i'll set it all up and check back if that solves it.

Thanks for the help everyone and (fingers crossed) next time I post here it'll be solved <3


----------



## ScapePuppy (May 9, 2016)

Installed the new PSU, still freezing, running memtest86 to test for ram issues, that'd be my next guess, if not it's either a setting on the pc or the motherboard.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Depending on memtest and you need to run two complete passes each pass consisting of 8 - 10 tests
see screenshot








so image shows 78% of test 4 and 41% of total pass

if all in order run a system file check from a cmd prompt with admin rights
that is type the cmd
sfc /scannow
please report result


----------



## ScapePuppy (May 9, 2016)

Ran the mem test, didn't have any issues. Also ran sfc scannow, 'Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations'.

Going to remove a ram stick from the computer seperately and test them both individually to see if one of them is causing the issues.


----------



## ScapePuppy (May 9, 2016)

Removed one stick of 8gb ram and the system's now been running fine with games for 8 hours straight, fairly positive this was the solution.

I'll test it again tommorow, and if there's no more freezes i'll mark solved.

Thanks for the help again everyone


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

did the stick fail memtest when tested on its own?


----------

